# Seeking a headphone jack adapter for Android phone



## GMO1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello,

A friend of mine had a Lightning Headphone Jack Adapter for his iPhone. It looks just like this. It didn't occur to me that an idea like this would be made. So, I searched for headphone jack adapters with a micro input.

Why? Because what I have is the second Android in a row that got its headphone output defected and rendered useless after a few months for some reason. No amount of tips I looked up seemed to work for me; there wasn't much lint inside and I tried to carefully pull it up with thin metal objects, but not so much that it would break.

So if there's any micro adapter similar to the iPhone version, can someone help me find it?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0S8-00AK-003S9

https://www.walmart.com/ip/3-5mm-Mi...-Headset-Adapter-Socket-Audio-Cable/160637534

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Micro-USB-J...975607?hash=item4d31ae1b37:g:WPEAAOSwPhdU-GA4

?


----------



## GMO1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------

